# Forgot to introduce myself



## 03TTRIDE (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry forgot to introduce myself, as you know I am new here and found this site through some research on air intake systems. I was impress with some answers posted and some of the parts inquired were parts I was interested in. The down part is that I am here in the U.S. and the is not an establish TT forum only an audi forum. Most of the part you guys talk about are easily access through European markets but that is no problem for me, I recently bought my car (wifes car) and was highly intersted in the performace in it since all my cars were Chevy's and Mitsubishi I have never modified any european cars. I hope to help you guys as well during the upgrade phase since I will be doing so heavily and rely on your feedbacks through questions asked.

the ride
2003 Audi TT roadster 1.8t
Upgrade
Alpine CD-Reciever since stock radio doesn't play MP3
pics will be added gradually.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum :wink:


----------



## Loftlie (May 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

